# TT Ride for Connor - some very sad news



## tomcat

Hi 
I promised i would post this on the TT forum. I presently am also a member of the Quattro forum and this was a request on that forum.
just wondering if anyone in that area may be able to advise
Thanks

Tomcat
#1 (permalink) Saturday 2nd October 2010, 11:50 PM 
Martyn S 
Senior Member Join Date: Dec 2003
Location: Weston Super Mare
Posts: 157

TT Ride for a terminally ill lad, please help!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi

Don't know if you remember me- used to have an Alpine White 88MB then Alpine White 20v Dialynx WR conversion? A friend's 12 yr old son has terminal melanoma in his mouth. He had surgery last year removing much of the flesh inside his mouth and a significant amount of teeth as well as chemotherapy. Was given the all clear but now, tragically he has it back and there is nothing that can be done for the poor boy.

The reason for my post is that his favourite car is the TT. His Auntie has asked me if I know a TT owner that would be kind enough to take him for a drive in it.

His name is Connor and he lives in the Trowbridge area. If anyone is in the Wiltshire/ Somerset area and could help out we'd be very grateful. His Auntie will pay any expenses such as petrol, time etc just anything to put a smile on his face?

Please let me know if you could help/ have any suggestions and thanks in advance.

Best Regards

Martyn


----------



## YELLOW_TT

If he is up to it Audi Driver International is on at Castle Combe Circuit next Saturday there will be a good few TTs there and I am sure someone would take him round on the track 
I would be more than happy to take him round on the parade lap but this is a slow lap at the very end of the day my TT is a roadster so only 2 seats dont know if he would be happy with out someone he knows with him


----------



## trev

If i stayed closer to the lad i would be round in the morning to let him have a run around town in the car and as yellow said if he could get to the event on Saturday am sure there would be loads of TT owners more than willing to give the lad a few laps round the track just to make his day


----------



## tomcat

thanks I will pass that on


----------



## YELLOW_TT

tomcat said:


> thanks I will pass that on


Some pics of my TT here http://www.xtr.me.uk/TTQSVSTTR for him to check out


----------



## brittan

If a circuit drive at ADI is an option then I'm happy to take the lad + someone who knows him if that is required.

Alternatively I could leave ADI sufficiently early to turn up in Trowbridge for a tea time TT ride.

Brian


----------



## jamiekip

So, what we're saying is, if he's up for coming to ADI he could lap in TT's all day long... now that would make the lads day 
Here's hoping he's up for it


----------



## markypoo

Someone else has already made this request, sure we'd all be happy to help :wink: 
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=183923


----------



## swills

Hi guys

I am Connor's auntie and would like to thank you all very very much for your kindness in offering to take him round the track on Saturday. He will be so excited when we tell him!

Could you please let me know what time we should get there on Saturday and do we need to get tickets in advance?

Sarah


----------



## markypoo

Hi Sarah
Its open from 8am but dont think you need to get there that early and its £10 per adult on the gate, children are free :wink:


----------



## brittan

Hi Sarah,

You may be able to convince the Castle Combe people otherwise but the minimum age for passengers to go on the track is 16.

There are opportunities for the lad to go out on the track but they will not be full speed laps. First is the young person laps at 1300 (but suggest that you are there at least an hour before that) and second is the final "all cars" parade lap at the end of the day around 1700.

Obviously plenty of offers for him to go out in a TT and I'll leave open my offer of a drive around the Trowbridge area.


----------



## andyTT180

If I stayed closer I would have taken him a run. Im sure he'll get loads of runs around the track on saturday hope he enjoys it


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Here are contact details for AutoMetrix who are arranging Audi Driver give them a ring and tell them what is happening I am sure they will sort something out for you

Sally 
Tel: 01525 750 500
Fax: 01525 750 700
email: [email protected]
web: http://www.autometrix.co.uk
AutoMetrix Publications
Campion House
1 Greenfield Road
WESTONING
MK45 5JD


----------



## stoffi

I hope Connor gets one helluva day and I'm glad that there are still a few people out there with a heart.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> Here are contact details for AutoMetrix who are arranging Audi Driver give them a ring and tell them what is happening I am sure they will sort something out for you
> 
> Sally
> Tel: 01525 750 500
> Fax: 01525 750 700
> email: [email protected]
> web: http://www.autometrix.co.uk
> AutoMetrix Publications
> Campion House
> 1 Greenfield Road
> WESTONING
> MK45 5JD


----------



## Hark

This place is utterly bloody awesome.


----------



## jamiekip

swills said:



> Hi guys
> 
> I am Connor's auntie and would like to thank you all very very much for your kindness in offering to take him round the track on Saturday. He will be so excited when we tell him!
> 
> Could you please let me know what time we should get there on Saturday and do we need to get tickets in advance?
> 
> Sarah


Hello Sarah,

As mentioned, with regards Saturday it maybe worth while contacting Sally at Autometrix who organise the event.
[email protected]

It maybe worth while confirming Connors age and making sure they are happy for him to be on track as a passenger when the high speed laps are going on. I'd hate for you all to get there and be let down by the health and safety police.
Audi UK are usually attending and have pro's doing fast laps and if Sally at Autometrix is in a good mood she may help out by contacting Audi on your behalf or allowing someone to go on track with Connor when no other traffic is on circuit for a handful of laps.

If you want a hand contacting them let me know as I liaise with Sally frequently. I'll help where ever I can to make sure Connor has a very special day.

All the best,

James


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just a thought I think there is an age limit on the track and he might be to young how ever there is a family lap (slow) about dinner time that he should be fine for and should be fine for the final lap at the end also talked to Nick TTOC chairman and we have another little idear we will try and sort if it is not to late


----------



## YELLOW_TT

swills said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am Connor's auntie and would like to thank you all very very much for your kindness in offering to take him round the track on Saturday. He will be so excited when we tell him!
> 
> Could you please let me know what time we should get there on Saturday and do we need to get tickets in advance?
> 
> Sarah


Sent you a PM have an Idear but eed Conners sir name


----------



## Wallsendmag

I'm sure we can sort out some goodies.


----------



## TTitan

You guys and gals are awesome. Wish i could make this event -- just to see the smile on Connors face.

JIM


----------



## trev

Spoken to Wallsendmag on the phone regarding Connor's trip to the event, We have decided to hold an auction of the engine bling that is sold in the TTOC shop, i will put in a full set of these for the auction, that is a complete set of strut covers, oil and water covers, windscreen washer cap, and the dipstick handle will even fit them if you stay local to me :lol: 
these are for the Mk1 one only, wallsendmag will put up a phone number to place your bids, lets give the lad a great day and give him some spending money for the day cheers guy's and girls

Trev & Evelyn


----------



## swills

I totally agree, you guys are all awesome!!!!

On behalf of Connor's family I would like to thank every one of you for your thoughtfulness and generosity, this is really going to be amazing and something that will hopefully cheer everybody up to see him happy and enjoying a very special day.

The auction idea is fantastic and very very generous, we are so so grateful to you all and look forward to meeting you all on Saturday.

Sarah x


----------



## stevebeechTA

this is excellent. This is why I love this forum, I wish I could make this event. Hope all comes good with the potential age limit thing. I am sure common sense will prevail and the little fella will get his wish

Nice one Trev with the cap auction

steve


----------



## trev

stevebeechTA said:


> this is excellent. This is why I love this forum, I wish I could make this event. Hope all comes good with the potential age limit thing. I am sure common sense will prevail and the little fella will get his wish
> 
> Nice one Trev with the cap auction
> 
> steve


hi steve your like me i wish i could of made it aswell hope it works out for Connor to get in a TT for the day


----------



## Hark

trev said:


> Spoken to Wallsendmag on the phone regarding Connor's trip to the event, We have decided to hold an auction of the engine bling that is sold in the TTOC shop, i will put in a full set of these for the auction, that is a complete set of strut covers, oil and water covers, windscreen washer cap, and the dipstick handle will even fit them if you stay local to me :lol:
> these are for the Mk1 one only, wallsendmag will put up a phone number to place your bids, lets give the lad a great day and give him some spending money for the day cheers guy's and girls


Good on you mate


----------



## Charlie

Wow another fantastic cause being supported by the TT Forum members, no great surprise to me after the previous efforts 

I am unable to attend the event, however I would be very happy to send Connor something TT related from my stock and thought perhaps a genuine MK1 TT fuelcap might be something he would get a kick out of as it is a classic representation of the car.










I really hope he has a fantastic day and that he can get a number of rides too 

If you would like to pm me Connors address I will get the fuelcap sent out to him asap.

Charlie


----------



## TheMetalMan0

This forum makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside. Well done guys!


----------



## TTLYN

Hi all what great effort your making to bring a wish come through for this young lad makes you proud to be on this forum,
we had the granddaughter (Hayley) staying with us last night, and I took her to school this morning before heading off to my work on the way there she brought up Connors wish to have a ride in a TT and felt she wanted to let Connor know that like us, was thinking of him and wishing him all the best for Saturday and said she would like to give him her wages from her paper round ( £10) just in case he needs some extra spending money on the day.
Andrew (wallsendmag ) could you put this into a kitty and will refund you on the 24th when your up here at the meeting 

Lots of love Evelyn & Hayley x (age12)


----------



## Adz man

Nice work guys 8)

I can't make it on Saturday but please post up some pics of the day.

Taking kids out who are ill is a very humbling and emotional experience. They are so brave. I know Connor will have a super time.


----------



## wul

Brilliant lads, brilliant.I hope the lad has a day to remember.


----------



## thedino

Charlie said:


> Wow another fantastic cause being supported by the TT Forum members, no great surprise to me after the previous efforts
> 
> I am unable to attend the event, however I would be very happy to send Connor something TT related from my stock and thought perhaps a genuine MK1 TT fuelcap might be something he would get a kick out of as it is a classic representation of the car.
> 
> I really hope he has a fantastic day and that he can get a number of rides too
> 
> If you would like to pm me Connors address I will get the fuelcap sent out to him asap.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie

I'm going to be there so happy to collect this from you one evening this week and take it down with me?

Dean


----------



## cogsy1976

I live in Melksham if I can be of any help whatsoever please let me know drop me a message as I would be pleased to help


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sarah PMed you again


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone would like to donate anything for Connor could you send it to the TTOC paypal address as a gift (paypal at ttoc co uk) mark it as donation for Connor in the comments field.


----------



## Wallsendmag

The number to text your bids for Trev's kindly donated engine bling is 075802899207 please remember that this retails for £195 so we hope to raise as much as possible for Connor.


----------



## hy3na

i must say,as voiced by others,i am totally humbled to see such wonderfull people with such big hearts,who are trying to make this little lads day a special one.i take my hat off to everyone of you,you should be proud of yourselves.....sadly i cannot make it,but i think its such a lovely gesture!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Please remember to avoid fees on Paypal the donations need tobe sent as a gift.


----------



## markypoo

Is the Paypal address........ paypal @ ttoc.co.uk ????


----------



## Wallsendmag

markypoo said:


> Is the Paypal address........ paypal @ ttoc.co.uk ????


yes but I was trying to avoid a load of spam :wink:


----------



## markypoo

wallsendmag said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Paypal address........ paypal @ ttoc.co.uk ????
> 
> 
> 
> yes but I was trying to avoid a load of spam :wink:
Click to expand...

  Oh yes........well I wanted to avoid a donation to someone else :lol:


----------



## markypoo

Donation sent as I dont need anything thats being auctioned, I already have it all fitted :wink:


----------



## TT K8

I'm sitting here with tears rolling down my cheeks.

It sounds like we're going to do all we can to make this a special day for him, which is absolutely brilliant.

Just a thought - will Audi be bringing an R8 there on Saturday, and if so, what are the chances we could get him a ride in this as well? If he likes the TT he probably likes the R8 as well.

Just a thought anyway.


----------



## sixdoublesix

I would like to help raise some pocket money for Connor, All I have to offer to Auction off is a driving experience day at Silverstone where you can drive any car of your choice from a Ferrari, Aston Martin, Lotus Elise, Rally Car or Single Seater.

Would this help? its the one shown below. Usually about £120 but any money raise can help treat connor to a day out!


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## brittan

As a small update I have secured a TT hooded sweatshirt from Audi UK, gift wrapped and with a card from Audi.

I'll also bring along a TT lanyard and an Audi Sport lanyard.


----------



## gadgetboy38

brittan said:


> As a small update I have secured a TT hooded sweatshirt from Audi UK, gift wrapped and with a card from Audi.
> 
> I'll also bring along a TT lanyard and an Audi Sport lanyard.


Good one mate thats excellent !!!


----------



## ttrev21

Well done to everybody guys I wish I could be there and I hope Connor has a great day.

Donation sent


----------



## skiwhiz

This is really great of everyone and just another idea if we can make it happen

Is anyone going who is a good photographer who would be willing to give up some time to get some shots and we can arrange to get a good one enlarged or make up a photo book for him and his family as a memory of the day. I know that this is something that the family will cherish as much as connor will. If needs be I have a good friend who would give time to process the pics through photoshop as he is a semi pro.

If someone is trying to arrange something special on track then maybe a shoot could be part of it if its a closed session.

hope it turns out to be really special


----------



## Wallsendmag

We have already had an offer of a photographer and a free photo book, it's great when everyone pulls together like this.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

VIP tickets from to ADI are on there way to Conner big thanks to Automatrex


----------



## y3putt

Hi Guys..

Donation sent

I,m afraid we can't be at the event, but both my wife and I hope that Connor has a fantastic day.

Mark..


----------



## dzTT

Donation sent  hope connor has a excellent day

Dazz


----------



## swills

Wow you guys, just want to say a great big HUGE thank you to each and every one of you for all that you're doing to give Connor an amazing day on Saturday. We are absolutely overwhelmed by the generosity and thoughtfulness that everybody has shown and cannot wait to see his face and give him a day to remember.

None of this would have been possible without all of you.

A special thank you to Hayley for such a lovely gesture of donating her paper round money. We are very touched by this, what a wonderful thing to do.

Also to everybody who has either sent messages of support, given donations, offered to take Connor round the track, and given up your time to do whatever you can to help, we just cannot thank you enough.

It's a shame that not everyone can be there on Saturday to see how happy this will make Connor, but we will of course give a full update and post some pictures afterwards so you can all hopefully see what a wonderful day he has.

Thank you so much again..

Sarah x


----------



## trev

thanks for your reply Sarah, nice of you to pass on your thanks to Hayley  just happy that the guys and girls on the forum are doing what they feel in their hearts to do to make this a special day for Connor and his family, have a great time and sorry we cant be there to see Connor in person but am sure he'll be in safe hands and enjoy the day with the members on the forum, take care and post up some pictures for the guys that cant make it down 

love trev, evelyn,hayley x


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## thedino

Any update of whether Connor will be allowed around the on the track?

It would be great if whoever is organising that could see about getting my friend and I track side to get pictures for the photo book I'm arranging.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

thedino said:


> Any update of whether Connor will be allowed around the on the track?
> 
> It would be great if whoever is organising that could see about getting my friend and I track side to get pictures for the photo book I'm arranging.


There is a minimum age of 16 for the track how ever there is a family lap that he can go on at about 12:00/13:00 
You can get very near to the track at most points


----------



## chrisash32

thedino said:


> Any update of whether Connor will be allowed around the on the track?
> 
> It would be great if whoever is organising that could see about getting my friend and I track side to get pictures for the photo book I'm arranging.


Either that or we could get some rolling shots if we take one of the cars around Dino?

If not, we can get rather close to the track side and go from there.

And wow... it is really nice to see a group of people pull together like this. I really hope Connor and his family have a lovely day and I look forward to being there


----------



## Grahame Clayton

Donation sent. Unfortunately we're unable to be at the event, but well done to all involved in this. A magnificent gesture from everyone, & we wish Connor the very best for a fantastic day.

Grahame & Diane Clayton


----------



## brittan

At the moment it looks like I'll be the one doing the young persons laps with Connor as requested by Sarah because:

_Is your car a blue one as per your picture? It doesn't really matter, it's just I know that his favourite colour is the blue one so he'd be even more thrilled with that!_

As far as taking photos is concerned I'm sure there will be many but there are some options to think about and maybe prepare for:

1. Photos taken before & after the lap(s) both in and out of the car
2. Photos taken from track side during the laps - long lens required
3. Car to car photos taken during the laps. Could generate some decent close ups of Connor's expression. Obviously will need a second car and driving in close formation on the track. I'll have PMRs (radios) with me for car-to-car comms.
4. Video of Connor getting into/out of the car.
5. Video of the lap(s) from the other car.

Other thoughts:
What is going to be done with the collection money? If this is to be presented to him as spending money for the day then I'd suggest that we give him the physical gifts and the money at the same time just to make sure he doesn't end up with two of something.


----------



## daveyboy527

Donation sent.

A side thought, We've got some great TT pics in the Show us your Mk2 section and I'm sure that the MK1 guys and gals have the same.

Is there anyone out there with a good Hi-Res printer that could turn a few of them into posters for Connor?

I think this one would look ace:


----------



## brittan

Excellent idea.


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Thought that this would be a nice little gift to give to Connor once he has got over the busy day that he has in store.
If you are wondering what it is, it is the press release pack that was only given out to the invited journalist's on Friday 7th January 2000 on the launch of the new TT roadster following the coupe 6 months earlier.
I bought it many years ago and have often wondered what to do with it!
Then Connor's story came along and I thought that this may just be the thing for him to read as he falls asleep after all the rides and folks he will have met.
Let me have your address via PM and I will mail it off so you have it for Saturday.


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## thedino

Had confirmation from my supplier that they will provide Connor with a 26 page colour photo book free of charge.

My friend Chris and I will be taking photo's, but if anyone else captures some great photo's please PM me and I will give you my email address to send them over.


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## anthony_m

I realy hope you have a great day Connor...  
donation sent.
Anthony.


----------



## Pete225

Excellent work everybody. I hope the day goes well.

Donation sent.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Anthony I have really missed your mercury arc rectifier.
Nice to hear from you again for such a good cause.


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## anthony_m

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Anthony I have really missed your mercury arc rectifier.
> Nice to hear from you again for such a good cause.


hi phil,
i tune in from time to time when i can get the old rect to fire up! :lol: 
just kidding.
its good to be able to contribute to such a worthy cause!
Anthony.


----------



## [email protected]

Happy to help if the circuit allows him...


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> Spoken to Wallsendmag on the phone regarding Connor's trip to the event, We have decided to hold an auction of the engine bling that is sold in the TTOC shop, i will put in a full set of these for the auction, that is a complete set of strut covers, oil and water covers, windscreen washer cap, and the dipstick handle will even fit them if you stay local to me :lol:
> these are for the Mk1 one only, wallsendmag will put up a phone number to place your bids, lets give the lad a great day and give him some spending money for the day cheers guy's and girls
> 
> Trev & Evelyn


The number to text your bids for Trev's kindly donated engine bling is 07580289207 please remember that this retails for £195 so we hope to raise as much as possible for Connor. Please note I had the incorrect number in the previous posts  So if you have already bid please bid again.


----------



## Hardrhino

We both wish Conner the best day possible.

Everyone that is involved in making this a great day are amazing...

We've added to the fund.

All the best
Nik and San


----------



## moncler1

Donation sent, hope he gets time to come and see the Vagoc boys!
(Forgot to put my TT Forum moniker on the transfer, it should come from Robert Jennings).

Have a great day fella.


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## moncler1

By the way, I called into APS this morning and chatting to Ed I mentioned how everyone was trying to make this special for Conner, and he said he would put a goody bag together for him. 
Can we make sure he goes and finds Ed at APS?


----------



## swills

Hi, just a quick message to say thank you once again, we received the VIP tickets yesterday along with some other gifts for Connor which I've kept to give to him tomorrow.

The support from everybody on here has been fantastic and we're really looking forward to meeting up with those of you who can make it tomorrow.

Connor's had quite a long day at the hospital today so he may be a bit tired tomorrow but thanks to you guys I'm sure he'll have a fab day.

Sarah x


----------



## TT4PJ

Hi Sarah,
It maybe a long day again tomorrow, but maybe not quite so stressful for him. However, I bet he goes to sleep with a very large grin. 8)


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## moncler1

Hi Sarah,
If Conner makes it for 2 minutes or 2 hours, it really doesn't matter. I am sure that, like his family, we all wish we could do something more meaningful for him.

I really hope he feels up to it in the morning, and if he makes it has a great time.

Yours,
Rob.


----------



## swills

Thank you both, it is hard when we can't do anything to make him feel better but it's going to be a great day for him I'm sure.

Thanks Phill for the offer of the photos in your car, that would be great and has just reminded me to make sure I bring the camera!


----------



## phope

edit


----------



## anthony_m

moncler1 said:


> Hi Sarah,
> If Conner makes it for 2 minutes or 2 hours, it really doesn't matter. I am sure that, like his family, we all wish we could do something more meaningful for him.
> 
> I really hope he feels up to it in the morning, and if he makes it has a great time.
> 
> Yours,
> Rob.


Hi Sarah,
Iam sure Rob's sentiments are shared by all here...have a great day connor!!!
Anthony.


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Just got back from ADI and have to say I think besides the white V10 R8 spyder over on Audi's own stand Connor was very pleased with the range of TT's he had to look at. Star of the group I think has to be his taxi in the form of one RS coupe that he got to ride around the circuit in thanks to brittan.
He was a little tired by the end of it all and has taken home his bag of pressies to open later. Having said that he did don a new baseball cap and a superb TT hooded sweatshirt given to him by the owners club. 8)


----------



## cogsy1976

thats fantastic I hope he had a brilliant day, well done to all involved!


----------



## Hardrhino

Well done to one and all for making it a great day for Conner.

But a big thumbs up to Brittan!!!! 8)


----------



## anthony_m

Hardrhino said:


> Well done to one and all for making it a great day for Conner.
> 
> But a big thumbs up to Brittan!!!! 8)


+1  
Realy great to see the generosity and kindness shown by all involved.  
Anthony.


----------



## swills

Hi guys, just wanted to once again thank you all for what you did for Connor today. Sadly it wasn't a good day for him so we couldn't stay for too long but he definitely perked up when he got into Brian's car (sorry if he revved it a bit too hard!!) and I know he did really enjoy going around the track so thank you very very much.

He also was so pleased with all the gifts and couldn't wait to put his new hoody on straightaway! The donations that everybody made was so generous and really made the day very special for him.

Thank you once again and we'll post some photos up asap.

Sarah x


----------



## CraigW

anthony_m said:


> Hardrhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well done to one and all for making it a great day for Conner.
> 
> But a big thumbs up to Brittan!!!! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> Realy great to see the generosity and kindness shown by all involved.
> Anthony.
Click to expand...

+2 Well done guys. Really good job and hope Conner had a great day [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## tony_rigby_uk

adam-tt said:


>


Thats a great pic Adam, Must have a good Camera !!
I'm sure we'll be sorting something to get all pics on a CD and sent off... But that one really is the capture of the circuit !! good work... and it was great to hear conner REVVVVING the RS... made me grin !!

well done TTOC & TTF !! it's great to see how we pulled together like this...very warming and i'm sure connor felt right at home.. very touching !!!


----------



## thedino

Adam we must have been standing near each other to get very similar shots of Connor in the RS on the track.


----------



## Adam-tt

thedino said:


> Adam we must have been standing near each other to get very similar shots of Connor in the RS on the track.


i was with my misses she had a greenish coat on like in this photo








i would of said hi if i knew you where there at the time


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

adam-tt said:


> thedino said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adam we must have been standing near each other to get very similar shots of Connor in the RS on the track.
> 
> 
> 
> i was with my misses she had a greenish coat on like in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would of said hi if i knew you where there at the time
Click to expand...

I LOVE THAT ABT REAR !!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

First chance I have had to get on here since CC glad Connor had a good time and everything came to gether on the day


----------



## phope

DONATION STATUS

Donations can be sent to email address paypal @ ttoc.co.uk

Please mark as "Connor", along with your name & forum name

Please mark as a gift when sending, so that Paypal don't deduct fees

I'll keep this post updated as funds come in 

*£225 so far *
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## swills

Hi everyone

Just a quick update to say that after a weekend of resting, Connor had a slightly better day yesterday and he managed to go into town with his mum where he had a great time spending the money that you guys raised for him.

He chose 3 xbox games, a mobile phone and a scalextric so that he can race the little tt car that was given to him. He's also been having fun with the remote control audi that was presented to him on Saturday.

Thank you all again so much for everything, it really is very much appreciated by us all.

Sarah


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Excellent Sarah, I'm a big kid and have a xbox myself... so he's made a good choice :wink:


----------



## trev

Glad the day went well and Connor enjoyed it


----------



## Charlie

Great to hear he enjoyed himself and got lots of goodies  did the fuelcap arrive ok?

Charlie


----------



## swills

Thanks Charlie, yes the fuel cap arrived okay and he was very pleased with it, along with all the other gifts/cards that he received from you all.


----------



## SteviedTT

Hi Sarah, glad everything arrived OK and that Connor had a great time on Saturday. The response you got to your request for help has made me proud to be a member of this great forum.

Love and best wishes to both you and Connor

Steve and Wendy


----------



## V4MMX

Hey All

Great work on give Connor a cracking day! Well done.


----------



## bartez - tts

Well done guys! nice to see people get together to give a "fighter" a relaxed and fun time! If i wasn't so far away Connor would have his first driving lesson! All the best Sarah!


----------



## Ant FR

what a really nice thread, well done to all for helping the lad


----------



## phope

Another £15 came in last week

A total of £240 raised :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## OnAGutshot

I was browsing this site looking for some advice as I'm about to buy a TT when I stumbled into this thread and wanted to say what a truly heartwarming story this is. Sarah, it seems your lad has had a great expereince, well done to you and everyone who made it happen.


----------



## donny

Great to see that there is still compassion and that ordinary people make it happen, thankfully it happens with my new venture on two wheels with like minded folk 

I am glad Connor had an enjoyable time.


----------



## Gazzer

is this lad still able to have a decent christmas this year and do his folks need a tad of help with it?

responce please required!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie

I have just had an email from Connor's Auntie and thought you guys would be interested.

Hi Charlie

Thanks for your email, it's nice to hear from you again.

That's really very generous of your friend to donate some money for Connor, I will speak to his mum and find out what he would like. I'm sure there's probably an Xbox or PlayStation game coming out for Christmas that he would enjoy!

Yes, my email address is the same for PayPal so that will be fine, thank you.

I'll certainly go onto the forum to say thank you. Again it's very thoughtful and very much appreciated by all the family.

Connor has had an okay week so far, he's in quite a lot of pain but it's being controlled by morphine patches with the downside that this makes him very sleepy. Everybody in the town has been busy fundraising and making some of his dreams come true. Recently he has been to the X Factor studio and met all the contestants and judges, he has watched an England football match at Wembley and next week he is going to watch the Royal Variety Performance and going backstage to meet NDubz who are his favourite band!

Thanks again for everything.

Regards

Sarah


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Good to hear from you Sarah as I have often thought about Connor since the TT day.
Give him and his mom my best.


----------



## Craig_8

I'm, new to the forum and read this thread the other night. Heart-warming stuff really, well done to all concerned and good to hear the lad is being well looked after.


----------



## graham john

first time i have had a chance to read this and what can i add.

well done to all for their involvement, there are some kind hearted people around, and connor is so brave

regards

Graham


----------



## phope

yup, I'm always humbled by stories like this


----------



## heathstimpson

Haven't been on here for a couple of months due to work etc and can't believe I've missed this event. Great to see what everyone has done and if it's not too late would love to donate to the Xmas fund...


----------



## Charlie

heathstimpson said:


> Haven't been on here for a couple of months due to work etc and can't believe I've missed this event. Great to see what everyone has done and if it's not too late would love to donate to the Xmas fund...


Hi Heath

I thought you had been quiet mate. I have taken a donation from another forum member Gazzer1964 and passed it onto Connors auntie - so if you want to donate you can send it to me on [email protected] as a gift and I will pass it on to her.

p.s we are doing another Santa Pod in Jan - check out the events section.

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## swills

Hi there

This is the post that we never wanted to write, but it is with extreme sadness that I have to let you all know that Connor lost his very brave battle with cancer this afternoon. He passed away peacefully with his mum by his side.

As you can all imagine it is devastating for all of Connor's many friends and family, but at last his suffering is over and he is at peace.

The last few months have been very hard and I'm sure the coming ones will be even worse for those closest to Connor, however some comfort can be taken from the fact that thanks to some very special and kind hearted people, Connor was able to fulfil some of his greatest wishes over the last few months, and some amazing memories were created which will stay with his mum forever. One of which was the day at Castle Combe which was organised by you guys and for which we are so grateful as we know how much it meant to Connor.

For all of your messages of support, cards, gifts, donations and kind thoughts, thank you so much.

Sarah x


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
To Jenny, Sarah and all of Connors family and his friends.
It is with great sadness I read that Connor passed away today. I only met him for a few moments at his Audi day when he got to ride around the track at Castle Combe in a TT that was blue his favorite colour. 
His face was a picture when the goodie bag full of boys toys was given to him and he was so impressed he immediately rushed off to replace his top and hat for a TT hooded sweatshirt and a TT baseball cap.
I am sure this will be just one of the messages that will be posted in the coming days and I would like to close mine with a lovely poem that was sent to me from a fellow TTer when I lost my lad.

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.

My thoughts are with you all at this sad time.


----------



## brittan

Hello Sarah, Jenny and the rest of Connor's family and friends,

I too read this with sadness. I don't have children so I can only imagine what you all are going through at the moment even though you knew what was coming. I hope you are able to take a little comfort from knowing that he suffers no more.

The memory of that day at Castle Combe will stay with me for a long time and I am pleased to have been just one of very many people who came together to make one of those memorable events for Connor.

My best wishes to you all,
Brian


----------



## TT51

My thoughts are with all of Connor's family and friends at this sad time but also take comfort that he is no longer suffering.

I am so glad that some of the fellow TT'rs were able to bring happiness to this young child.

Neil


----------



## Wak

Very sad to hear this having read and seen the forum coming together to provide a piece of support and happiness to him there is always a feeling of hope that the positive support and vibes can help someone overcome the hardest challenges they are having to face.

Condolences to the family and It would be hard for any parent to see their child suffering, I hope some peace can come from Connor not having to suffer any more.

Best Wishes to you all.


----------



## tomcat

A very sad time. "I offer you my deepest condolences for the loss of Conor.


----------



## TT Ade

So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Hark

Very sad news. Our condolences.


----------



## SteviedTT

My girlfriend and I are so sorry to hear this sad sad news Sarah. Our thoughts and deepest condolences go out to you and all of Connors family and we are glad to have been able to contribute in a small way to wee Connors special day. Rest in peace now Connor.

Steve & Wendy


----------



## anthony_m

Not sure what i can add to what has already been said,  
just like to add my condolences and to say how sorry i am to hear of this very sad news.
Rest in peace connor.

Anthony.


----------



## V4MMX

God bless you Connor and my heart goes out the all concerned! 

Damian


----------



## markypoo

Sad news to hear Sarah, thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## jamiekip

Brought a tear to my eye. 
Rest In Peace little man


----------



## johnnyquango

god bless xx


----------



## SteviedTT

My girlfriend has written this little poem for Connors family

We all at times find life so tough
feeling somedays we've really just had enough
We all can feel life start to ease
in ways that are so incredibly hard to perceive
A little boy as brave as ever 
and when strangers hear they pull together 
A big old dream his favourite car
people helping from afar 
his smile eased their troubles and warmed their souls
hearing his troubles left them cold
Seeing Connors smile lighting up his face
made the world seem a much sweeter place
Hearing the news that Connors lost his fight
has taken our smiles too, this dreadful night
may his family get through this time so horrid 
with a smile, though it hurts, like your Connor did. 
Wendy xxxxxxx


----------



## rustyintegrale

Tragic news, I am so sorry for you all.

God bless you Connor and condolences to all your family.

Rich


----------



## Charlie

I am not often prone to tears but....

It was an honour to be a part of the gang of people who contributed to help Connor enjoy his time. I didn't get to meet him, but almost feel like I have.

Love

Charlie and Nicola xxx


----------



## Nilesong

So sorry to hear this news.
My condolences to Connor's family.


----------



## T ROB T

My deepest condolences to the whole family for the loss of Conor

Rob & Debs


----------



## cogsy1976

So so sad, I send my deepest sympathy to all Connor's family and friends, he was obviously a very special and brave little boy, may you rest in peace Connor. 
Neil


----------



## oceans7

Another Star was born today,
It shone so bright,but could not stay,
And if you see it, do not cry,
It's Connors' angel passing by.

My deepest sympathies.


----------



## John-H

When a child is taken away it always seems so sad and cruel to us, that one so young has been deprived of experiencing all that we know life can be. In your sadness take comfort that Connor has a different perspective, one of experiencing the love and care that has surrounded him. If you have brought a smile to his face and the warmth of love from your heart, then that more than anything is what will have made him happy.


----------



## Hardrhino

Our deepest condolences to all of Connor's family and friends.

I have no issue with saying it is through glazed eyes that i write this....

The main reason being the massive effort made for Connor at Castle Coomb......

It was said at the time but everyone, you can truly be proud of yourselves for making one of little Connors dreams come true, how many people can say that!

RIP Conner little mate....... :wink:


----------



## Smeds

Such sad news, my condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Gazzer

to the Connor family,
weep no more tears of sadness, and be glad for what he has taught you in life.
such a brave brave lad......rejoice all who knew him, for he has certainly gone to the light.
and is an example to all who moan about trivial things in life. sleep on little man in the knowledge
that mum and dad will always love and await the joining once more in the future with joy.
gary & pat xxx


----------



## phope

Extremely sad news, but I hope that people can take some comfort from the fact that a group of random strangers came together and helped a little lad achieve some of his dreams

Deepest condolences to all the family


----------



## adajason

My thoughts go out to his family. 
Loss is never an easy thing to deal with, and although I have not met him, I hope that in spite of the sadness, we can all take a moment to appreciate what he brought to the lives of all those who met him. Reminding us that despite what you may see in the media sometimes people do have hearts, and really care for their fellow man.


----------



## Gazzer

adajason said:


> My thoughts go out to his family.
> Loss is never an easy thing to deal with, and although I have not met him, I hope that in spite of the sadness, we can all take a moment to appreciate what he brought to the lives of all those who met him. Reminding us that despite what you may see in the media sometimes people do have hearts, and really care for their fellow man.


certainly can.........scrolldown and official donation page is set up


----------



## A3DFU

It must be the most terrible thing in life to lose a child and no thought, word or good wish can bring Connor back but perhaps these words may be of some comfort - if only a little 

*Death is Nothing at All*
Death is nothing at all.
I have only slipped away to the next room.
I am I and you are you.
Whatever we were to each other, 
That, we still are.

Call me by my old familiar name.
Speak to me in the easy way
which you always used.
Put no difference into your tone.
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed
at the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me. Pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word
that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effect.
Without the trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant.
It is the same that it ever was.
There is absolute unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind
because I am out of sight?

I am but waiting for you.
For an interval.
Somewhere. Very near.
Just around the corner.

All is well.

(Canon of St. Pauls Cathedral) 
(1847 - 1918)

Henry Scott Holland


----------



## KammyTT

ive never met connor but from what ive read he sounded like a great lad that had a love for life!

i cant imagine what it would be like to loose a son. my heart goes out to the connor family and i hope they all have great memories to look back.

rip connor


----------



## c15 ttt

KammyTT said:


> ive never met connor but from what ive read he sounded like a great lad that had a love for life!
> 
> i cant imagine what it would be like to loose a son. my heart goes out to the connor family and i hope they all have great memories to look back.
> 
> rip connor


+1


----------



## NaughTTy

Having lost our own daughter very recently I can truly sympathise. It's a hard time but take comfort in knowing that Connor has touched many hearts - this thread alone is proof of this and I bet you know of a lot more. We have been so moved by everyone's kindness and the amount of wonderful comments about Saskia - it really does help ease the grief 

Sleep peacefully Connor


----------



## thedino

So sorry to hear this news Sarah, my thoughts are with you and the rest of the family.

Very proud as part of this forum we were able to fulfil one of his wishes at Castle Combe.


----------



## steeve

It's so sad when a child dies. They should have had a full life, to be taken so early is tragic. 
My most heartfelt sympathies go to his family and friends. I'm sure they will all have happy memories of a much loved little boy.
God Bless.


----------



## Fictorious

This is very sad new indeed. My sympathies go out to the family and I hope that they can recover from this.


----------



## Guzi

So sorry to hear this news and condolences to Connor's family.


----------



## SalsredTT

I have literally only just joined this site looking for info and read this thread. What an amazing group of people, and what a sad sad outcome.

RIP Connor


----------



## Digi

Never knew the little feller, still feel for the him and his family though. 
And well done to all who put a smile on on his face.


----------



## wallstreet

Sleep peacefully son, I like many other souls on here are deeply touched. Our love and warmth to the family in this time of need. To you too NaughTTy for your loss as well. Take treasure to the memories of bright stars that still sparkle brilliantly.

Famille Niaz


----------



## leenx

My sincere sympathy to the family at a very very sad time. RIP Connor.


----------



## heathstimpson

Really sorry to hear this news; just a shame I never got to met the courageous lad...


----------



## swills

Hi there

I just wanted to say a big thanks to steviedTT who sponsored me for the Race for Life in memory of Connor. I did try to send a private message but it wouldn't let me for some reason, so I hope that you will see this instead.

I took part in the race in Bath on 12th June along with Connor's mum, nan, and other family and friends. Connor's mum also recently did a skydive to raise funds for the children's hospice which helped to care for him in the last weeks of his life.

We'll never forget the kindness shown by all of you guys and once again thank you so much.

Sarah x


----------



## brittan

Hi Sarah,

Some changes to the forum mean that those with a low post count can't use PMs, so I've sent steviedTT a PM to draw his attention to your post and make sure he doesn't miss your message.

Congratulations to you all on your fund raising activities and I hope things have become a little less raw for you all.

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## swills

Thanks Brian, that's much appreciated. The family are doing okay thanks and Connor's mum has also become involved in a new charity called Wiltshire Wishes which has been set up in Connor's memory to grant wishes to terminally ill children in the local area, which is a great comfort.

Sarah x


----------



## SteviedTT

You're more than welcome Sarah, it's for a very worthy cause and in memory of a very special wee lad, who touched all our hearts :wink:

Steve x


----------

